# Sanyo HDTV- Sound only- No picture



## amyrick72 (Nov 11, 2010)

When I turn on my television a brief flash of the picture comes on then goes to a black screen. Sounds plays just fine. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi amyrick


Please specify what type of HDTV you have. Plasma ? LCD ?


----------



## amyrick72 (Nov 11, 2010)

It is an LCD.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The inverter on your set has most likely given out, you will need to bring it to a service center and have it repaired professionally. 


Good Luck !


----------

